# fiance visa surcharge???



## tsmittay (Jan 9, 2015)

the visa i am applying for is a fiancee visa, only valid for 6 monthsor until we get married, how does the surcharge work into that? i could not find an option for on the IHS website...i will not be working on the fiancee visa, so will i pay when i apply when i am married and living in the uk and working ????

im really sorry if someone posted this question, its just confusing.

thankyou sooo much for any replies. i wish this was easier.

seriously i love this forum, you all are wonderful.


----------



## ashtarrose (Sep 5, 2014)

The information is here: NHS Surcharge



> From 6 April, nationals from outside of the European Economic Area (EEA), coming to live in the UK for* longer than six months* will be required to pay a ‘health surcharge’ in order to gain access to the UK’s National Health Service (NHS).


I just got my FLR(M) on April 4th at the same-day service for 1001 pounds. To me it looks like anyone wanting 'same day' will end up paying 1401 pounds in the future? Now I don't know if I have to pay or not. I need to walk down to the medical centre today anyway so I'll try to ask (not even confident about their reliability either).


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

As I understand it, you will pay the surcharge at the time of your application for FLR(M) after you are married.


----------



## ashtarrose (Sep 5, 2014)

So technically then I am exempt 2 1/2 years this time because we got the VISA before this announcement? UK has been good at 'grandfathering' in the past, I'm hoping this happened.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The surcharge is applicable to visas issued for 6 months or more. A fiancé visa is a 6 month visa so the surcharge does not apply. 

The surcharge started on 6 April 2015. If you received your before 6 April then it was before the surcharge went into to effect. Grandfathering has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Even if you don't have to pay the surcharge for fiancé visa (because it's only valid for 6 months or you got it before 6th April), when you switch to leave to remain as spouse after your marriage, you have to pay £500 in surcharge, as it's a new visa valid longer than 6 months. So no, you won't be exempt from charges for 21/2 years. It specifically states that even those who are already in UK, when they extend their stay (as that's what you will be doing), the charge becomes payable, until you gain ILR.


----------



## ashtarrose (Sep 5, 2014)

nyclon said:


> The surcharge is applicable to visas issued for 6 months or more. A fiancé visa is a 6 month visa so the surcharge does not apply.
> 
> The surcharge started on 6 April 2015. If you received your before 6april then it was before the surcharge went into to effect. Grandfathering has nothing to do with it.


I'll take that as yes. Anyone who got their VISA before the charge went into effect is Grandfathers as to not having to pay it until they renew or apply for something new. SO for the 2 1/2 years I should be alright.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ashtarrose said:


> I'll take that as yes. Anyone who got their VISA before the charge went into effect is Grandfathers as to not having to pay it until they renew or apply for something new. SO for the 2 1/2 years I should be alright.


You don't have to pay because you got your FLR(M) before 6th April. But your other assumption is incorrect. Those who got FIANCÉ(E) visa before 6th April will have to pay the surcharge when they switch to spouse leave - FLR(M) - after their marriage.


----------



## ashtarrose (Sep 5, 2014)

Gotcha

I also found this page on the UK Site that lists editors notes.



> Notes to editors:
> The charge will be applicable to relevant visa applications submitted and paid for online from 00:01 GMT on April 6 2015.
> 
> The UK Home Office will collect the charge as part of the immigration application process and payment will be mandatory for those affected.
> ...


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

ashtarrose said:


> Gotcha
> 
> I also found this page on the UK Site that lists editors notes.


What this attachment does not make clear, is the fact that people who visit the UK for up to 6 months, who are not. EEU nationals, i.e. Visitors or partner/fiancé ,will have to have either private medical insurance, or! If they're treated by the NHS they will have to pay 150% of the cost of treatment instead,which could be mega expensive if they have a serious illness or accident. Perhaps they should make it clear, that private medical insurance would be recommended, they cannot just assume they may be fit and healthy when they arrive, and will stay like that for 6 months.
It is to stop health tourism in the UK.


----------



## ashtarrose (Sep 5, 2014)

fergie said:


> It is to stop health tourism in the UK.


BBC Radio was also talking about campaigns trying to figure out how to bring more money to the NHS to provide outside business hours (Afternoons, Weekends) for people who can't take time off to get to appointments.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Doubt it will stop Health Tourism as the Surcharge does not apply to Visitor Visa's.

It is designed to help fill the Blackhole within the NHS, which in some ways is reasonable. It is strange that some catagories who have pre-existing health conditions are exempt from some of the Financial requirements.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

But visitors can only access A&E free. Everything else has to be paid for. This hasn't changed.
It's the *UK sponsor *on certain disability-related benefit who is exempt from financial requirement. Their non-EEA family member still has to pay health surcharge.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

fergie said:


> What this attachment does not make clear, is the fact that people who visit the UK for up to 6 months, who are not. EEU nationals, i.e. Visitors or partner/fiancé ,will have to have either private medical insurance, or! If they're treated by the NHS they will have to pay 150% of the cost of treatment instead,which could be mega expensive if they have a serious illness or accident. Perhaps they should make it clear, that private medical insurance would be recommended, they cannot just assume they may be fit and healthy when they arrive, and will stay like that for 6 months.
> It is to stop health tourism in the UK.


I really don't understand why travel health insurance is not a mandatory requirement for a UK visa application. 

The German Embassies for instance give visitor visa only for the duration the provided health insurance is valid. (As my father-in-law had to learn. He bought one month health insurance valid from the date of application, not his planned travel date, and after two weeks processing time received a two week visa valid immediately. You live and learn...)


----------



## ZaraSol (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello everyone! well, i submitted my fiance visa application without paying the healthcare surcharge, as there was no option for fiance or any kind of short term settlement visa. I was told that the entry clearance officer will contact me and give 7 days if the payment is necessary (the UKVI told me I should do the payment, but did not explain how to do if there is no fiance option or equivalent). It's been 9 working days now and i have not been contacted yet. I'm worried to be honest....Will my visa be refused on that basis...?! oh dear


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

As stated in the 5th post of this thread, you do not need to pay the NHS fee on a fiancé visa.


----------



## ZaraSol (Apr 29, 2015)

salix said:


> As stated in the 5th post of this thread, you do not need to pay the NHS fee on a fiancé visa.


Thanks a lot for the reply. It is just so confusing, as I called them and they said that I should have already paid when submitting the application. And got the same response when I emailed them pointing out that my application is for Fiance visa/6 months.
I think I am gradually losing my mind because of this visa.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

It is a very stressful procedure and you don't always get the best advice using their helpline.

Good luck.


----------



## ZaraSol (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi guys! Today I submitted documents for Fiance Visa, and I also haven't paid NHS, because there is no such an option! Agree it's very very very confusing! 
However, I mentioned it in my cover letter that if I have to pay it, then would appreciate if ECO advises me to do so as earlier as possible. 

Can you update us what is your outcome? Did you pay it in the end? If yes, then how? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## lasanja (Jan 5, 2015)

So let me get this right... 
If I apply now for fiance visa do i have to pay this surcharge now, or after 6 months when we get married and i switch to new visa?
Thanks for answer, I am still a bit confused.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

There is no IHS charge on the fiancé visa. You will need to pay it after you marry and apply for FLR(M).


----------



## pantera (Jun 6, 2015)

What if i have paid health surcharge 600£ with my application for a fiance visa? would it be refund if i didnt need to pay it? thanks for advice.


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

ZaraSol said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply. It is just so confusing, as I called them and they said that I should have already paid when submitting the application. And got the same response when I emailed them pointing out that my application is for Fiance visa/6 months.
> I think I am gradually losing my mind because of this visa.


Hi ZaraSol! 
How your story ended? 
Thanks


----------



## pantera (Jun 6, 2015)

hi guys , have you got news if it was granted or not. ? i also applied for a fiance visa in May 2015 and paid Health care surcharge too coz no other choice online. I havent got(decision made email) yet. I am stressing so much. did you have to choose category : Settllement/ SEttlement/ Marriage . ? Thats wat the guy at UK visa told me to choose for a fiance fisa application online ?? im still confused though. thank for sharing


----------



## Evening Star (Aug 10, 2015)

fergie said:


> What this attachment does not make clear, is the fact that people who visit the UK for up to 6 months, who are not. EEU nationals, i.e. Visitors or partner/fiancé ,will have to have either private medical insurance, or! If they're treated by the NHS they will have to pay 150% of the cost of treatment instead,which could be mega expensive if they have a serious illness or accident. Perhaps they should make it clear, that private medical insurance would be recommended, they cannot just assume they may be fit and healthy when they arrive, and will stay like that for 6 months.
> It is to stop health tourism in the UK.


Just read this and I had no idea about this as going to do fiance visa application soon. I would be happy to pay the NHS Surcharge. Can you arrange private medical insurance in the Uk for someone who is not yet a permanent resident, if this had to be done in home country the limts could be inadequate and very expensive.


----------



## devilvera (Aug 18, 2014)

so. I did my fiancee Visa on May and yes, I also did pay 600gbp for the IHS.
Now, i married and about to apply for FLR(m) and pay for the IHS (again).
I've been pottering around, tried to called them, but no one can answer me.

Then, I tried to call them again, and finally there is someone who know the answer!!
So, they ask for my IHS number, my details, etc. and they will refund the IHS payment I just did.

I also ask, can I just use that IHS for my FLR(m)? 
He answer: no, 1 IHS is for 1 application.

Then I ask, how do I know about the progress?
He answer, you only can know by check your bank account during this 28 days. If you haven't got the refund, please call again. pfffttttt....

But, at least he help me with this.


----------



## Rio2016 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have paid IHS during my Fiance Visa which is base on website not really needed because its only a 6months stay visa, and now that I am applying for FLR(M) they ask me to pay it again... WTF... My husband trying to call them now to clarify because it's like i'll be paying 1000pounds IHS total because I already paid 500 during my fiance visa :-(


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You'll need to pay the charge when you apply for FLR(M). You'll need to request a refund for the payment you made in error during your fiancé visa application.


----------



## Rio2016 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi,
So did you get your refund?




devilvera said:


> so. I did my fiancee Visa on May and yes, I also did pay 600gbp for the IHS.
> Now, i married and about to apply for FLR(m) and pay for the IHS (again).
> I've been pottering around, tried to called them, but no one can answer me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rio2016 (Jan 15, 2016)

thanks a lot! ;-)


----------



## devilvera (Aug 18, 2014)

Rio2016 said:


> Hi,
> So did you get your refund?


Hallo,

Yes, I did got my refund after like 1-2 weeks.


----------

